# Batch five



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Four of six eggs have hatched so far, one has pipped and one smelled nasty so I chucked it. They're actually the hen's biological grandchildren - she kicked her daughter out of the nestbox and brooded the eggs herself!

Our cockerel is certainly the father. I know not to pick favourites, but the all black one is interesting. It's by far the blackest chick we've hatched here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was looking at those black feet. How common is that? 

The other peeking out from under grandma looks like it's going to be blue. 

This could be fun watching to see what they turn out to be.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

The blue chick from batch four had blackish feet, but not as dark as this. Sadly it drowned before it got interesting.

The fifth egg has hatched (with some intervention from me). Chick is under its grandma for the night. Fingers crossed it will be strong enough to keep up tomorrow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What do you use for waterers? It seems like you've had other peeps drown in the past. Here we use stones or marbles to keep the water from being too deep.

Where was she brooding these eggs? Way up top or closer to the ground?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> View attachment 37586
> View attachment 37588
> 
> 
> ...


That's great, looks like some nice chicks! I had an off the wall question for you. When you lived in the U.K. did you know anyone that kept hawks or owls?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What do you use for waterers? It seems like you've had other peeps drown in the past. Here we use stones or marbles to keep the water from being too deep.
> 
> Where was she brooding these eggs? Way up top or closer to the ground?


We don't use waterers. It rains so much here there's always water available. That chick drowned in a butt we use to collect rainwater.

Grandma brooded the eggs about 7' above the floor of the coop (about 10' above the ground). I've now moved the nestbox to the floor so the chicks can get in and out.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> When you lived in the U.K. did you know anyone that kept hawks or owls?


.

Not personally, but I'd occasionally see hawks and owls at local fairs in the days before bird flu.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> .
> 
> Not personally, but I'd occasionally see hawks and owls at local fairs in the days before bird flu.


Yes, I just don't remember what the permitting process was.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Biring said:


> We don't use waterers. It rains so much here there's always water available. That chick drowned in a butt we use to collect rainwater.
> 
> Grandma brooded the eggs about 7' above the floor of the coop (about 10' above the ground). I've now moved the nestbox to the floor so the chicks can get in and out.


I wondered if it was that nest that could only be reached with a ladder. I guess the Palace is now officially broken in.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Biring said:


> We don't use waterers. It rains so much here there's always water available. That chick drowned in a butt we use to collect rainwater.
> 
> Grandma brooded the eggs about 7' above the floor of the coop (about 10' above the ground). I've now moved the nestbox to the floor so the chicks can get in and out.


Consider not letting your chicks drink from rain puddles as these puddles may contain microscopic life that may prove hazardous to newly hatched chicks. Also, those rain puddles would be detrimental in times when you're having disease/sickness issues. At times we get a lot of rainy days and know it's difficult/impossible to keep the birds out of them. And you have a lot more rain than us and I'm not suggesting that all your birds be kept in rain puddle free pens. You might, however, find it worthwhile to keep newly hatched chicks, under two weeks of age, in more sanitary conditions.

The chicks look great! And no offense intended; I have had newly hatched chicks sicken from puddlewater and die.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I wish I could keep my birds from drinking from puddles. The ducks simply destroy all the water in the runs and soil the waterers, this Spring they are going back to the big pond, since they're all full size now.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I wish I could keep my birds from drinking from puddles. The ducks simply destroy all the water in the runs and soil the waterers, this Spring they are going back to the big pond, since they're all full size now.


I worry more about the very young as they're the ones to sicken the easiest. How I envy you having a big pond!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> I worry more about the very young as they're the ones to sicken the easiest. How I envy you having a big pond!


Once they are in the big pond, they will not re-integrate with the other birds next Winter. At least that has been my experience in the past. They are pretty much self sustaining in the big pond and will use empty areas in the horse barn for nesting.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

There’s not much that can be done to stop the chicks from drinking wherever they find water. And there are plenty of macroscopic hazards as well - snakes, monitor lizards, eagles etc. A couple of weeks ago I lost five birds that I believe were poisoned by a neighbour.


----------

